# Newbie - thinking of jigsaw puzzles



## Zog (18 Aug 2009)

Hi,
I'm a complete newbie with a Clarke 16" scroll saw.

I've started to experiment cutting with a 14 tpi blade, but the pieces have too much slack. I am using MDF as it is cheaper than ply.

Could somebody tell me what I should be using and where to buy them from!
Oh and currently this machine uses pinned blades - do I need to convert to the other sort as I had thought of using normal fret saw blades as they are finer.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Gill (18 Aug 2009)

Hi Chris, and welcome to the forum  .

Hobbies of Dereham sell 25tpi blades which should improve your cuts with the Clarke saw.

You don't actually _need _a saw capable of taking pinless blades in order to cut jigsaws, but you will find that the finer blades which are necessary to cut jigsaws with minimal play between the pieces are not available to you. If you should upgrade to a saw which takes pinless blades in the future, I suggest you ask Mike Moorlach over in the USA to send you a sample of his blades which are very popular; he stocks blades specifically designed for cutting jigsaws. Since the material you are cutting is (I presume) quite thin and your blades will be quite fine, it would also be worth while looking at saws with variable speed control.

Gill


----------



## Mike M (18 Aug 2009)

Thanks Gill,
However I sell only pin-less blades. A pin blade is very thick and not good to make puzzles, the kerf is too wide.
I would suggest if he could find replacement clamps what take pin-less blades.
Mike


----------



## Zog (18 Aug 2009)

Thank you Gill,

I can get a Plain blade holder for the saw. You seem to be saying this is a good idea (?). Can I then put in normal fret saw blades (the ones one could buy in B&Q for instance), or is that a daft idea?
Chris


----------



## Gill (18 Aug 2009)

Hi Chris

I had no idea you could get a pinless blade holder for that type of saw. Where will you get one? It would certainly improve your saw because you could use finer blades; furthermore, if you should ever wish to undertake pierced work you would not have to drill large entry holes in your workpiece to thread the blade through.

I am not familiar with the blades that are available from B&Q or any of the other DIY chains. They did not have a good reputation in the past and most scrollers I know prefer to buy their blades from the likes of Mike Moorlach, Hobbies of Dereham, Shesto, Hegner UK, and other retail specialists. I suggest you shop around - you will be surprised at how much the quality of scroll saw blades can vary.

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (19 Aug 2009)

Hi Chris

I cut jigsaw puzzles. I like Mike Moorlach's "Flying Dutchman" superior puzzle blades - these are a 2/0 blade with 31 tpi and are only 8 thou thick.

I also use Niqua 2/0 blades (from Hobbies of Dereham) for thin, ultra-light plywood since they are less aggressive.

A gross of fine blades will not cost a lot. They work out much less expensive than buying packets from the chain stores and the blades are far superior too.

You do, however, need to be able to use pinless blades to do good work cutting puzzles - both for having snug interlocks and also to make very tight turns when you cut out a knob.


----------



## Carter Johnson (20 Aug 2009)

Hi Chris....

I'd be glad to help any way I can. Here's something that might be of help.

http://wmyoung.proboards.com/index.cgi? ... hread=5004

Have phun..... Carter


----------

